
Shopping habits impacted by coronavirus - Jessburns
https://www.goxip.com/gb/en
======
Jessburns
[https://www.goxip.com/gb/en/shopping-habits-impacted-by-
coro...](https://www.goxip.com/gb/en/shopping-habits-impacted-by-coronavirus)

I'd say now people are wanting to dress up more now that we have been in
isolation for a long time. It's nice to dress up, makes me feel a little more
normal!

------
pmdulaney
This is not an article about how shopping habits have been impacted by the
coronavirus. It is an attempt to drive business to a website that sells
clothing.

------
Jessburns
Global fashion & beauty search platform

